# Model 3 Track Test Video!



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Hey guys,

Speed Academy just did a track-test video with us of our Model 3. We started with the car in a stock configuration (other than pads and brake fluid) and then added wheels and tires, followed by throwing on all of our MPP parts and going at it again.

The video is fun and really shows how much potential the car has. It's too bad it rained right after our last session as I really wanted to drive it and do some more setup work to see just how fast we could go!

To put the car's speed in perspective the fastest time attack car in this class (called production) does a 1:20.3 at this track. I'm pretty sure we can beat that with some more setup work and no passenger!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Awesome, have you tried with traction control disabled? (I think by unplugging ABS sensors?)


----------



## EvanLin (Jun 3, 2017)

Good video but may lose warranty. (hate that rule)

"Driving over uneven, ... , racing or autocross or for any other purposes for which the vehicle is not designed;"


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Awesome, have you tried with traction control disabled? (I think by unplugging ABS sensors?)


ABS is too valuable to run without, the ABS in this car is decent and with threshold braking and some trail braking, it is very beneficial.

We're working on trying to disable traction control without losing ABS - hopefully we can figure it out!


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Been following Speed Academy for a while and when they did a piece on your Evora I was hooked.
OK they are ICE car guys but it's fun and informative to watch and you can tell DP had a lot of fun driving the 3.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Thanks! I can't believe the video has over 100k views already. Seems like people are interested in seeing Tesla's on the track, so that's super encouraging for us! 

DP did a great job learning how to drive the car in only a few laps without any sound at all!


----------

